# Nintendo Wii anyone?



## Guest (Oct 16, 2006)

So is anyone anticipating the release of the Nintendo Wii? Went to Gamestop friday to preorder it and they said they were all gone in 2 hours. Same response from EB Games. They each only had about 18 or less systems they were letting people pre-order. I'm waiting for Amazon.com to allow pre-ordering. Also waiting on email notifications (if by chance i miss out on Amazon) from Wal-Mart, Toys R Us, and Gamestop/EB Games online preordering (although im losing fath in them).

So yeah, I'm looking forward to it. lol 
Am I alone? :razz:


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

Honestly I was a little bit disappointed with the GameCube so I don't think I'll be buying this one. I'll keep an eye on it though, maybe they'll change my mind after it's been out for a little while. But most likely I'll be sticking with Xbox and Playstation.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I only play Super Mario Bros 2, and Adventure Island


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2006)

Zoe said:


> I only play Super Mario Bros 2, and Adventure Island


lol

Well i didn't get the gamecube....this will be the newest nintendo console since N64 for me. unless count the gameboy advance.

The hype for it is huge, more than it was for the gamecube, i thought. But than again, i didn't follow the gamecube or really care much. I got the PS2. But the PS3 is ridiculous.....im not spending $500 on a video game console. Wii is half the price.


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

Ya, Nintendo is hyping this one bigtime. It looks like it might be cool but I'm wondering if that new controller is really going to be easy to play with. My biggest problem with the GC is the list of games. Very short list IMO. But then again they're supposed to have a lot more online content with this one. I'll be keeping an eye on it.

I agree, the pice of that PS3 is getting crazy. I'm pretty much a late upgrader. Right now I have Xbox, PS2, and the GC in the house. I play the Xbox more than anything else and when the 360 came out almost all the games for the Xbox dropped to like $20. So I'll play all the $20 games I can until they start to run out. By then there will be enough reviews floating around to decide which console to buy next but with upcoming prices this will probably be the last time I have all 3. At least that's my story right now. :smile:


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

What happened to SuperNes?
Some classics with that system, wish they would do a remake of some of the games.
Would be awesome if they remake Crono Trigger


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

From what I hear most of the old library will be available online for downloading. For a fee ofcourse. So you'll probably see a lot of those classics again.


----------



## BIT01 (Jun 18, 2006)

I'm hoping to get the ps3 when it comes down.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2006)

Yes, with the Wii, you can connect online and download classic NES and N64 games right onto it. 

The game list thing is actually what will be hurting PS3. That and the fact that they aren't making nearly enough PS3s as there will be Wiis. There are far more games being made for Wii and released than for the PS3 right now.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

i am such a gamer! you name the system i have it!

but i will not buy a Wii. i think it sounds disappointing and crazy

in the beginning nintendo resisted change. they tried to be normal and not do anything over the top like the other systems. now look at them! there newer systems feel like novelty systems... like the DS and how the Wii will be.
either way i say i love Nintendo, but it keeps disappointing me.


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

Scuba Kid said:


> Yes, with the Wii, you can connect online and download classic NES and N64 games right onto it.
> 
> The game list thing is actually what will be hurting PS3. That and the fact that they aren't making nearly enough PS3s as there will be Wiis. There are far more games being made for Wii and released than for the PS3 right now.



From what I hear Sony's going to let you get the PS and PS2 library the same way. I've even heard rumor that they're working a deal with EA games to get some of the old EA library on there. So they might be able to give the Wii a run for it's money as far as games go. As for supply of consoles, ya they'll probably be hurting there.



manda said:


> i say i love Nintendo, but it keeps disappointing me.


That's exactly how I felt about the GC. I can't even get my kids to buy any games for that thing. I take them to EB Games or Gamestop and direct them to the one small shelf containing GC games and they won't have it. That's why they'll have to really show me something this time before I'll consider buying it.


----------



## BIT01 (Jun 18, 2006)

TEhe ps3 will be backwards comptible to ps 1 and 2 without dling


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2006)

Are you kidding me? The Wii is gonna be incredible. I've heard from people that went to the convention to wait (for 6 hours i believe) in line just to demo it and said it was awesome. One of the coolest game systems. The graphics are really amazing too. Zelda and the Twilight Princess?? Holy crap, this game looks phenominal!


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

id rather play the super.

its sad now days it seems more about graphics than game play.
when graphics sucked game play is all they had, so it was great


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Exactly Manda.
Lots of the games nowadays get boring halfway through.
Like The Third Age I played that game about half way through, and got bored with it. I've got like 25 games for my gamecube and I have right around 5-8 that I have not finished.
The only one that I have played more than twice is The Tony Hawk games (have all the new ones) and Timesplitters 2, don't ask we why I just like that game.
Not any good rpg's anymore


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2006)

No good RPGs? How about the Final Fantasies? 12 is coming out this week.

And if you're not a Zelda fan, you can't make any fallacies about Nintendo games. :razz:
Zelda owns. Ocarina of Time on the 64 was incredible. Twilight Princess is supposed to be just as, if not more, remarkable. Can't wait.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Naw Zelda's one of the best rpg's is, along with Final Fantisy.
But they have been around since the supernes.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

zelda isnt an RPG, its adventure so it really doesnt count


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

well, i have been looking forward for ps3 mainly because of gt5 (it seems great), but after i know the price of a ps3... screw it. i stick with ps2 and gt4


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

IMO, I think the Wii is either going to be a big hit or a big flop. I'm giving it a 50/50 chance. It's true they have Zelda which is a great game but what else do they have? I'm not going to buy a console for one game. They have to do more. I also believe that Mario needs to retire. He should not play any new sports or embark on any new journeys and he definitely doesn't have any business dancing at his age. I've seen more than enough Mario. Other than Zelda the only thing they have worth mentioning is Metroid, but still not enought to make the purchase.

I think Nintendo's been a good system, but I wish they would step it up in the games dept. Having access to the old library is great but will only go so far. I like the ideas they have as far as the controller but give me some new games to play please.


----------



## ni317 (Jan 18, 2005)

SF I still have a Super Nintendo here and the 1st playstation to come out along with my boyfriends PS2 I with I could find the controlers for the SN I miss them old game Diana


----------



## i have crabs (Apr 30, 2006)

i read that most aor all of the game developers believe that the nintendo has the most potential and best platform of all the new systems so hopfully it will work out.

http://www.smashmywii.com/


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

ni317 said:


> SF I still have a Super Nintendo here and the 1st playstation to come out along with my boyfriends PS2 I with I could find the controlers for the SN I miss them old game Diana


I have a supernes right under my bed. Play it every now and then.
No more Mario? What would the gaming world do without him?


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2006)

Um...Mario owns.....

Anyway, most sources are saying that the Wii will be the winning console this year. I guess time will tell.


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

locojay said:


> From what I hear most of the old library will be available online for downloading. For a fee ofcourse. So you'll probably see a lot of those classics again.


Nope they are not free, i forget the pricing. its like 5 bucks for An NES game 8 bucks for a Snes game and 10 for a N64 game. You can also download turbo grafix 16 and Sega Genisi games!


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

CVV1 said:


> Nope they are not free


Ya, that's what I said. Not for free, for a _fee_.


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

:lol: oh sorry, i thought it said for free. oh well we still got some info outta it!


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

CVV1 said:


> :lol: oh sorry, i thought it said for free. oh well we still got some info outta it!


Yup and a little laugh too. :lol:


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

locojay said:


> IMO, I think the Wii is either going to be a big hit or a big flop. I'm giving it a 50/50 chance. It's true they have Zelda which is a great game but what else do they have? I'm not going to buy a console for one game. They have to do more. I also believe that Mario needs to retire. He should not play any new sports or embark on any new journeys and he definitely doesn't have any business dancing at his age. I've seen more than enough Mario. Other than Zelda the only thing they have worth mentioning is Metroid, but still not enought to make the purchase.


Uh, you're forgetting the new Smash. It's gonna be awesome.

SSB64 and SSB Melee were only some of the best games ever.


----------

